# What was your last concert?



## mr drinky

As a follow on to the obscure music thread, I was wondering what everyone's last concert was. It's one thing to listen to music and buy it online (or in vinyl), and it is another thing altogether to go to a show. 

Tonight I drove to Fargo, ND and went to an Avett Brothers concert. This is the 4th time I have seen them. I sipped vodka straight and listened to fine tunes.

k.


----------



## mhlee

The Los Angeles Philharmonic a while ago.


----------



## panda

the postal service, last month


----------



## apicius9

Damn, I need to get out more. Mine was BB King last hear. One of the worst concerts I have ever been to by objective standards. But I have seen the old man half a dozen times in better days and was more there to pay my respect. Still, he should think about retiring soon...

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt

3 maybe 4 years ago, Tool. Talk about needing to get out more. Not bad concert, wish I still dropped, would have been better. But still a good concert.


----------



## stereo.pete

Dispatch at the UIC pavilion at the beginning of June, this year.


----------



## zoze

Sade, in Cologne 2011. Still a goddess.


----------



## zitangy

Only twice in my lifetime,,,, our local Symphony Orchestra.. that was about 20 years ago!

IF you consider shows... 
Mid 90s..
a)Tom Jones in Las Vegas when I was there for Comdex ( computer and IT) trade show. Surprisingly, I still remember that the old grannies went wild when he gyrated his hips! b) Buddy Guy when he was visiting Singapore and did a one night performance at Hard Rock cafe c) other than that.. either a Jazz or Blues club. Been out of the circuit since year 2000.

d


----------



## ecchef

_One Republic_ a couple of weeks ago. Kinda sucked...but it was free.


----------



## marc4pt0

March this year if Lewis Black counts. Music wise was 2 years ago for the Black Keys. I hear peeps complain that they're too popular now, get over played on the radio and therefore suck now. First of all, who the heck listens to the radio anymore?? Second, they were just as good playing in a large outdoor venue as they were in the small indoor ones I used to see them in.

But I'm seriously stoked to hear Pearl Jam announced a tour and is playing in Baltimore! It's been 10 years since I've been to a show!


----------



## Mike9

Last fall - the Victor Wooten band and Jimmy Herring's band. Herring is amazing.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Delicate Steve @ The Mercury Lounge, 
and before that
Desaparacidos @ Webster Hall,
and before that
DINOSAUR JR @ Terminal 5 (25th anniversary of You're Living All Over Me)


----------



## Dusty

How was desaparecidos? They're touring Australia later this year and I'm tossing up whether or not to go.


----------



## tripleq

My last show was The Cult a few years ago. Don't get out to shows as often as I would like anymore.


----------



## ThEoRy

Paul Oakenfold last year and Kool Keith the year before. Both awesome.


----------



## Dave Martell

Cheap Trick 1989


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> Cheap Trick 1989



Awesome. 

k.


----------



## chinacats

Animal Liberation Orchestra


----------



## bikehunter

Late 70's, Frank Zappa.


----------



## daveb

Three Dog Night - Atlanta. Been awhile.


----------



## Bill13

Saw Tift Merritt at the Birchmere in Alexandria, VA a few months ago. Great show. Her live album Home is Loud is great.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Radiohead about 5 years ago. I've only seen one show since we've had kids......
.....I used to be cool before kids.


----------



## Seth

knyfeknerd said:


> .....I used to be cool before kids.



...happens to everyone. If we had only known!

The local townships here have some great outdoor neighborhood concerts for $10. Bring a picnic, wine, some lawn chairs, a blanket. This summer: Dar Williams, Jim Boggia, Avett Bros. at one of the bigger venues two years ago. Richie Havens two summers ago. Livingston Taylor, Tom Chapin. We also have the Philly Orchestra at the Mann Center (outdoor) - saw Lang and Herbie Hancock with the orchestra. I am really fortunate to have this stuff so close by and cheap.


----------



## WildBoar

Sadly -- very, very sadly -- REO Speedwagon and Pat Benetar. A friend got tickets through work and his wife really wanted to go. He wanted me to suffer through it with him, and my wife was game. There were lots of beers before and during the show but that did little to dull the pain. I'll have to admit Pat Benetar was more entertaining then I expected, but REO was 100xs worse. The lead singer has some serious unresolved personal issues. At least 1/4 of the audience left while they were on stage. May have even been more, but we were one of the groups that left early so I cannot be sure.

It was a far cry from concerts of my younger days, such as REM, Kinks, AC/DC, Van Hagar, ZZ Top, George Thurogood, Page/ Plant, Soundgarden, Metallica, G'n'R. Sux getting old and domesticated :sad0:


----------



## Salty dog

Springsteen probably ten years ago.


----------



## Bill13

Ah, the concerts of our youth! AC/DC the Back in Black tour, ZZ Top (can't remember the tour) Thurogood in a small bar in Oxford, MS when he was opening for the Stones in 81, too many Dead concerts to remember:O, The Who in 82, Frank Zappa (underrated wicked guitar player), Phish in a small bar in DC twice!. Seems like every month there was a good concert to attend for 20-30 bucks. Now that won't cover my beer consumption!


----------



## SpikeC

Joe Bonamassa just recently. He does a very good show. Amazing guitar player, and the backing guys are really good as well.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Tupac, early nineties. Two songs into set he started throwing up gang signs; apparently the wrong ones as several shots rang out. The crowd fled, as he stood his ground telling us all F U....I still want my forty bucks back.


----------



## theo59

Last weekend,High Sierra music festival,(Robert Plant, et all) tonight, Todd Rundgren @ the Fillmore sf


----------



## mhenry

The Firm. Anyone remember them?


----------



## VanIsleSteve

Last concert was probably Coldplay last year, with City and Colour as the opener, amazing show. Or maybe Nickelback(not a huge fan) with Bush(Gavin Rossdale was awesome), Seether and My Darkest Days, as the openers, that was last year too

Saying that, I am off to Rock the Shores in Victoria, BC

Saturday
Acres of Lions
Jimmy Eat World
54-40
The Sheepdogs
Matthew Good
City and Colour

Sunday
Reignwolf
Vince Vicaro
AWOLnation
Mother Mother
Sam Roberts Band
Weezer

This is a lineup made for me, real excited!

If you haven't heard of these bands, check them out


----------



## pete84

NO ChoP! said:


> Tupac, early nineties. Two songs into set he started throwing up gang signs; apparently the wrong ones as several shots rang out. The crowd fled, as he stood his ground telling us all F U....I still want my forty bucks back.



Tupac live? Dope. Wish I wasn't a 10 year old then lol

As far as concerts, Ozzfest in 2010... amazing to watch Ozzy rip it up at his age, Motley Crue was pretty good too


----------



## wellminded1

Deer Tick last october, the a few nights later i seen Justice with special guest DJ A TRAK.


----------



## Eric

Greg Brown and Bo Ramsey, Bainbridge Island Oct 2012.


----------



## Jmadams13

besides the local guys most Saturdays at the local bar, Pennywise last year in DC, or Hackensaw Boys at the Purple Fiddle in Thomas WV. Cant remember the order, it was in the same month.


----------



## Zwiefel

ummmm....The B-52's....Free tickets from a local radio station in around 2000/2002.

Too [email protected] many people at concerts for my tastes any more.


----------



## TheDispossessed

awesome, really awesome i'd go


Dusty said:


> How was desaparecidos? They're touring Australia later this year and I'm tossing up whether or not to go.


----------



## tkern

KMFDM in philly last year


----------



## rsacco

This past March I saw Run DMC in Atlantic City, NJ.


----------



## mr drinky

Eric said:


> Greg Brown and Bo Ramsey, Bainbridge Island Oct 2012.



Greg Brown was my second to last concert. 



Jmadams13 said:


> ...Pennywise last year in DC



Was Lindberg back with them yet?

k.


----------



## Hattorichop

wellminded1 said:


> Deer Tick last october, the a few nights later i seen Justice with special guest DJ A TRAK.



Deer Tick ! Sweet. I saw them in Toronto on the same tour.
What covers did they do. They did "Ain't no cure for the summertime blues" and "You gotta fight for your right to party" in Toronto.


----------



## toddnmd

Paul McCartney last night. Incredible musician and set list!


----------



## tkern

I was mistaken, my last was Toadies and Helmet in silver spring, md.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

mhenry said:


> The Firm. Anyone remember them?



That is pretty awesome


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I saw widespread panic last month. It really sucked. I can't do that hippy crap any more. Stayed for about 30 minutes and left. I gave up drinking a few years back. You really realize how bad a band is when you see them dead sober.


----------



## Crothcipt

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I saw widespread panic last month. It really sucked. I can't do that hippy crap any more. Stayed for about 30 minutes and left. I gave up drinking a few years back. You really realize how bad a band is when you see them dead sober.



So true... So true...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

toddnmd said:


> Paul McCartney last night. Incredible musician and set list!



I had tickets to this at Nats park. Had to work. Talk about missing out on a once in a life time opportunity.


----------



## mr drinky

toddnmd said:


> Paul McCartney last night. Incredible musician and set list!


 Yeah, his set lists are pretty amazing. I saw him in Winnipeg back in '93.

k.


----------



## cnochef

The Steep Canyon Rangers at The Ryman in Nashville, last Summer. We have tickets for Lynyrd Skynyrd in the middle of August. 

Very disappointed as we were supposed to see The Dropkick Murphys last week, but they had to cancel due to some issue with the lead singer's voice.


----------



## Salty dog

toddnmd said:


> Paul McCartney last night. Incredible musician and set list!



Playing here tomorrow. Not a fan though.


----------



## tkern

Megadeth and Fear Factory last night. Been a long time since I've been in a mosh pit.


----------



## steelcity

TSO this past Sunday.


----------



## JMJones

Pearl Jam a few months ago! 17 years since my first one.


----------



## apicius9

I can tell you what my next one will be - War and Tower of Power will play here this Saturday 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel

tkern said:


> Megadeth and Fear Factory last night. Been a long time since I've been in a mosh pit.



I had no idea Dave + team were still touring. I thought he had some nerve damage in his hand?


----------



## 99Limited

My last concert has been so long ago I barely remember it, Kansas, March 1978 at London's Hammersmith Odeon. Funny thing is, I don't remember most concerts I went to back then. :shots:

I also went there and paid scalper prices for tickets to see Frank Zappa a month earlier.


----------



## knyfeknerd

apicius9 said:


> I can tell you what my next one will be - War and Tower of Power will play here this Saturday
> 
> Stefan


Dang! That's a show!
And in Hawaii???!!?!?!?
Winning!


----------



## Erilyn75

Goo Goo Dolls, summer 2011. They came to the fair in this desolate piece of hell a month after I had my son. My daughter and I went and had a great time. Hot but was awesome being up close and personal.


----------



## chinacats

Phish-Halloween...a freaking blast even considering it was in Atlantic City.


----------



## tkern

chinacats said:


> Phish-Halloween...a freaking blast even considering it was in Atlantic City.



A friend of mine went to that show. Had a great time.

Z,
I'm not sure of Mustaine's nerve injuries. Seemed fine last night, but I was more focused on throwing other people around than Dave.


----------



## bahamaroot

Journey 1986


----------



## marc4pt0

Pearl Jam in October. A new language would have to be invented to describe how phenomenal it was


----------



## Chuckles

Pearl Jam was one of my first great dates with my wife. That was just about ten years ago. Really great night. Now I have a son named Eddie.


----------



## marc4pt0

My daughter's initials are PJ. Not intentionally referencing the band in a direct means. My wife came up with Presley Jean which has a lot of family meaning behind it from my side. I just quietly thought "PJ. Perfect." Didn't say anything until a few months she was born. My wife just laughed, as though she already knew, but has yet to say whether she did or not. Either way, I'm a lucky guy.

She was with me at the show. Was our first date night out since PJ was born. Had Ten Club tickets on the floor, and for 3 hours we just rocked out. Never even knew she could Rock out! Do people still say that? Rock out?


----------



## Chuckles

Ed is a family name on my side but really that's just a way to get out of saying we named him after a rock singer.

I don't think people say 'rock out' any more. But in Minnesota people go to rock shows to stand still awkwardly and try to convince themselves they had fun afterwards, so the vernacular up here for that is dead. Typically when we are at shows we are the only people around us 'getting down' at all. 'Doing the boogie woogie'? ... Seriously what are the kids calling it these days?


----------



## marc4pt0

Not a clue. Electric slide? But sadly, even at a pearl jam show, it seemed like in our little space on the floor, we were the only ones gettin down. Aha! I think "gettin down" is what it's called these days. heck it, I could care less what its called, we had a blast!


----------



## MowgFace

July 2013. RX Bandits Resignation 10th anniversary concert in Santa Crux, CA


----------



## RGNY

don't get out much: Red Hot Chili Peppers, Freaky Styley tour era, Vassar College's Spring Fling.....snuck in....


----------



## knyfeknerd

RGNY said:


> don't get out much: Red Hot Chili Peppers, Freaky Styley tour era, Vassar College's Spring Fling.....snuck in....


Awesome, back before they started to suck!
T'was a long time ago.............


----------



## RGNY

knyfeknerd said:


> Awesome, back before they started to suck!
> T'was a long time ago.............



agreed. 1990 if i had to guess.....don't recall all that much from college....


----------



## Frater_Decus

Pharmakon @ Beacon Sound, Portland, OR, June 22, 2013 -- but she is relatively unknown.
Swans @ Hawthorne Theater, Portland, OR September 8th, 2012


----------



## Mingooch

Just got home from Rod Stewart, nice floor seats at the Pru center in Newark. Was a great time and good concert


----------



## apicius9

A while ago I heard an old American songbook classic (How long has this been going on? Or something like that) on the car radio, thinking 'Who is this horrible old woman singing this? - It was Rod Steward.... 

Typing this while waiting for War to come on stage in a few minutes. 

Stefan


----------



## Bill13

War- What is it good for? Sounds like a great time!!


----------



## Lucretia

Bob Milne, in the sprawling metropolis of Enumclaw, WA, a couple years ago. Gotta get out more.


----------



## dharperino

Heard a gospel bluegrass band in SF last night called Fret Not. Good musicians and it was a benefit for Mission High School. Fun and seldom heard Christmas music.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Grateful Dead @ The Gorge Amphitheater 2008 or 2009 who knows. It was one hell of a show. Was super surprised to find so many of my long lost friends there. Man I miss those days sometimes...


----------



## Boondocker

Soulfly at some podunk bar in Shakopee this February 2014 (I think, it was winter but thats 8 months of the year). I've never seen so many fights break out at a show with only 150 people in the bar.

Stone Sour and Papa Roach in april 2013 at the Myth (say what you want about P.Roach's music, I agree a lot of it is aimed at highschool girls, their live show is insane)

Avenged Sevenfold at Amsoil Arena in duluth December 2012 - that was a fun walk back to the car. parked outside a bar and took the skywalk down to Amsoil in my Pit clothes (old shorts T-shirt and old shoes tied tight as hell). It doesnt connect completely to amsoil arena yet so I had to walk outside and wait outside for a bit. The worst was the walk back to my car - the skywalk closed had about a mile walk in shorts in December in Duluth soaked head to tail in sweat 

I missed out on seeing After the Burial this spring, got off work too late they had already finished their set


----------



## mkriggen

apicius9 said:


> Damn, I need to get out more. Mine was BB King last hear. One of the worst concerts I have ever been to by objective standards. But I have seen the old man half a dozen times in better days and was more there to pay my respect. Still, he should think about retiring soon...
> 
> Stefan



lus1: I've seen him twice. First time was back in the late 80's and he was f*#k'n great. Second time was in 1999 and he was good but obviously slowing down. Sat on a stool for most of the concert and did a much shorter set. He'll always be one of the greats, but he just ain't as young as The Rolling Stones you know

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mkriggen

LOL, didn't notice to OP date, guess I jumped in the conversation a little late.:O


----------



## Chifunda

B. B. King. Eighty seven years old at the time and still an amazing performer. :wow:


----------



## mr drinky

Tonight I am going to an Authority Zero concert. So after tonight, that will be my last concert. 

k.arring


----------



## mr drinky

Done. Good concert.

k.


----------



## jackslimpson

Jazzfest 2014, first weekend.

Friday: Chris Thomas King, Santana
Sunday: North Mississippi Allstars, Bombino, Tab Benoit, Eric Clapton

All were pretty strong performances. But, Bombino ripped the place apart. Very intense performer; the crowd went insane.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## erikz

Me First And The Gimme Gimmes about two months ago in Amsterdam.

This sunday Summer Jazz festival in my hometown Leiden. Jose James, Antibalas and others.


----------



## cheflarge

!!!!! DISTURBED !!!!! Down with the sickness! Ear bleeding goodness!


----------



## Mingooch

last one had rob zombie, drop kick murphy, fuel, the led zep experience all playing, the next will be Billy Joel.


----------



## Umberto

Last official big concert was Paco De Lucia...glad I saw him before he passed. Sadly he didn't do too much solo guitar, it was mostly folk dance both traditional and modern. Good show.


----------



## 29palms

Last big show was Journey @ 5-6 yrs ago and a great 3-1/2 hr show it was. Smaller venues have been Renegade Nation with Michael Landau and Robben Ford, The Scott Henderson Trio and the Allan Holdsworth group.


----------



## Chifunda

At the risk of starting a sub thread, my *first* concert was Judy Collins and Arlo Guthrie at the Hollywood Bowl. Not sayin' how long ago it was, but I was wearing bell bottomed pants and an embroidered Mexican wedding shirt. 

Groovy, dude. :lol2:


----------



## Boondocker

My first concert was a drop kick murphy show at first avenue when I was 14. I wasn't prepared for it, just went because a friend invited me. Got me hooked on the floor.

Next concert will be Primus, perhaps, in September irate1:


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Slack Key Festival at Kapiolani Bandstand.

Jeff Petterson, Keola Beamer, Ledward Kaapana, Ami Hanaili'i, Cyril Pahinui, Makana short list.


----------



## Namaxy

Most recent was Albert Cummings. Best ever was probably Little Feat. Hard not to say the Concert for NYC in '01....crazy emotions and a huge line up, but I think it occupies a unique category.


----------



## Mrmnms

Namaxy said:


> Most recent was Albert Cummings. Best ever was probably Little Feat. Hard not to say the Concert for NYC in '01....crazy emotions and a huge line up, but I think it occupies a unique category.



Albert lives just up the rode from you where I grew up in Williamstown. Really accessible guy and an fine builder. Huge Little Feat fan. Just heard Tommy Emmanuel at BB Kings. Humbling for anyone that plays and finger picks.


----------



## Namaxy

Mrmnms said:


> Albert lives just up the rode from you where I grew up in Williamstown. Really accessible guy and an fine builder. Huge Little Feat fan. Just heard Tommy Emmanuel at BB Kings. Humbling for anyone that plays and finger picks.



Wow - My grandparents lived in Williamstown and I spent much of my life there. I do a ton of work for the college, so I'm there every week. Albert is a great guy - he's just finishing a house for us now. As good as he is as a builder, I truly wish he could make it on music alone.


----------



## Boondocker

Saw after the burial in Minneapolis at the cabooze last night. small venue hometown show whole place went nuts.


----------



## stereo.pete

Just came back from my weekend at Lollapalooza '14, what a blast! A few of my favorite performances were The Arctic Monkeys, Fitz and the Tantrums, John Butler Trio, Desert Noises, OutKast and Foster the People.


----------



## mr drinky

Just got back from a Lucius concert. I recommend people checking out Lucius and San Fermin. Start with San Fermin. They have a nostalgic orchestral rock vibe. Lucius is connected with them in some way. I think their female singers sing backup for San Fermin. Anyhowif you want to hear something new.

And before the concert I had some amazing food at Brasserie Zentral in Minneapolis. 

This Saturday I go to the Pixies. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

I'm heading to Art Alexakis from Everclear tonight. He's playing solo in St. Paul. 

k.


----------



## TurdMuffin

My last one one was Steel Panther. Hilarious band and they put on a great show


----------



## Casaluz

Steve Vai in a small theater in San Francisco this year


----------



## idemhj

Black Rebel Motercycle Club in Copenhagen - these days they are a 1/3 danish


----------



## cheflarge

Saw Steve Vai, G3 tour, Joe Satriani, Eric Johnson. About ten years ago. Third row............ WOW!!! &#128526;


----------



## Mrmnms

Steve Miller, Saturday night. Brought new meaning to the phrase "Standing Room Only". 2 bars run the entire length of Capital Theatre. Lot of buzzed grown ups.


----------



## mr drinky

This concert was fucccin amazing. Just saying.

k.


----------



## TheOneHawk

Knotfest about a month back. That was a pretty great time


----------



## malexthekid

Michael Buble and John Butler Trio earlier in the year. Can't remember which one was when.

Both great concerts for different reasons.


----------



## mr drinky

Just went to Seth Avett and Jessica Lea Mayfield tonight singing Elliot Smith. A different but beautiful show. Either my wife or I will go to the Decemberists this Tuesday. Next on the list after that are San Fermin on May 12 and Billy Joel May 16. And I just missed Pennywise last Tuesday because the wife was too tired. Too many shows here in MSP, but that is a good thing.

k.


----------



## petefromNY

taking back sunday ! last night in philly... first one in a while, made me remeber why i love shows


----------



## shownomarci

HedPE, American Headcharge, SoiL (headliner)
About 6 months ago. Great gig.


----------



## ecchef

By choice, so long ago I can't even remember. Possibly David Lindley at the Bottom Line.
I'm discounting all the crappy stuff entertainment books here. uke:


----------



## shankster

Brian Ferry(Roxy Music), Massy Hall Toronto/Canada late last year (2014) Great show, Mr.Ferry still got it goin on even after all these years..


----------



## boomchakabowwow

easy. i saw Stevie nicks in concert. solo tour. she had a backup singer hitting the high notes for her.

it was odd. i cannot endure a music concert without earplugs now. i've gotten super sensitive to loud music..especially rock concerts.


----------



## mr drinky

Just saw San Fermin at the Triple Rock Social Club in Minneapolis. Very good show. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Has anybody seen John Fogerty lately? He is out here in a few weeks, not yet sure whether I should go or not...

Stefan


----------



## ShaggySean

In about 16 hours I will be seeing Anthrax and volbeat.


----------



## knyfeknerd

apicius9 said:


> Has anybody seen John Fogerty lately? He is out here in a few weeks, not yet sure whether I should go or not...
> 
> Stefan



I worked his show here last week. He's doing all CCR stuff and the tour is called 1969. Really great, sounded excellent. One of his kids is playing live with them.
Go see it Stefan!


----------



## mr drinky

Just got back from a Billy Joel concert. I went the scalper route and picked up a last-minute ticket on the street outside the venue. Half the face value price on an amazing seat. It has been about 25 years since I last saw him in concert, and whether you like the song or not, 23,000 people singing Piano Man together is still pretty fun. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

My Wife and I just saw Passion Pit last Wednesday, very fun show!


----------



## Dinsdale

Steely Dan, last fall at the Riverside in Milwaukee. Still tight after all these years. Great concert.


----------



## Casaluz

Steve Vai in an Francisco. Awesome


----------



## DamageInc

Incredible concert. Paul Simon has musical talent like no other.


----------



## mr drinky

Went to a Tallest Man on Earth concert last night at 1st Ave in Minneapolis. Before that, a couple of weeks ago I went to the Fat Wreck 25 year tour. A bunch of good bands were there: Lagwagon, Bad Cop/Bad Cop, NOFX, Dillinger Four, Flatliners, Strung Out, Swingin' Utters and more.

k.


----------



## chinacats

A bit late posting, but Grateful Dead in Chicago over the weekend of July 4th. Great music, musicians, and city!


----------



## panda

deftones and incubus. tones rocked out hard, but incubus was horrible!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Def Leppard, Tesla and Styx....yes I was working. 
I will be making up for it soon. Got a midwest road trip upcoming and going to see Luna in October.


----------



## mr drinky

A few members on this forum share this same concert experience, but on Saturday there was Bleach Party, Pears, and Pegboy. 

On Sunday was Naked Raygun and Alkaline Trio. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Just got back from Patricia Barber at the Dakota Jazz Club. 

k.


----------



## Zweber12

Jay-Z, 50 cent, Ice Cube, Snoop, Naughty by Nature and Kanye West; back when I lived in Amsterdam. Different era, though still like rap.


----------



## stevenStefano

Gojira in Belfast


----------



## tkern

Slayer, Testament, Carcass tonight.


----------



## Iggy

tkern said:


> Slayer, Testament, Carcass tonight.



Really Nice...!!! :shocked3:

My last concert: Nightwish (for my girlfriend...) and Arch enemy (for me )


----------



## Mucho Bocho

We saw Bela Fleck and Chick Corea a few weeks ago. Great


----------



## mr drinky

Dillinger Four (Dec)
Babes in Toyland (Jan)
Dropkick Murphys (Feb)


----------



## WildBoar

tkern said:


> Slayer, Testament, Carcass tonight.





Iggy said:


> Nightwish (for my girlfriend...) and Arch enemy (for me )





Mucho Bocho said:


> Bela Fleck and Chick Corea





mr drinky said:


> Dillinger Four (Dec)
> Babes in Toyland (Jan)
> Dropkick Murphys (Feb)


One of dese four is not like the others


----------



## alterwisser

Brahms at Lincoln Center/NYPhil...


----------



## panda

zac brown band


----------



## Chuckles

What Brahms?

I f'n love his piano quintets. They rock hard. Also, that he was in a crazy love triangle with Robert and Clara Schumann just adds to his rock stardom for me. What it must have been like to live at the end of German romanticism while knocking on the door that would open to the dissolution of tonality...


----------



## alterwisser

Chuckles said:


> What Brahms?
> 
> I f'n love his piano quintets. They rock hard. Also, that he was in a crazy love triangle with Robert and Clara Schumann just adds to his rock stardom for me. What it must have been like to live at the end of German romanticism while knocking on the door that would open to the dissolution of tonality...



Symphony No. 2

Used to have a subscription to NYPhil when I was younger. They have a under35 discounted subscription program which was pretty awesome. Too bad I'm an old farty 38 now LOL

Actually Brahms wasn't the last one my wife just told me, it was Dvorak, Symphony No 9 aka New World Symphony ...

I'm not sure which one was played by German violinist Frank Peter Zimmermann, but that dude killed it, I will never forget him (apparently I will only forget what he played, not how he played!)


----------



## Adirondack

Richard Thompson at a great, small venue (300 seats). He's still unbelievable on the guitar and unlike many others, his voice hasn't lost anything with age.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Adirondack said:


> Richard Thompson at a great, small venue (300 seats). He's still unbelievable on the guitar and unlike many others, his voice hasn't lost anything with age.



Good for you he's on my bucket list. Sir Richard Thompson!


----------



## jacko9

San Francisco Blues at Fort Mason about 12 years ago.


----------



## preizzo

Pearl Jam, friend arena, Stockholm 2012! 
I need to move my ass a bit more I guess &#128530;


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## StonedEdge

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club couple weeks ago, decent, before that was Bob Dylan in October (arena show, sound was awful, song selection left us wanting)


----------



## Matus

Must have been Marcus Miller back in 2015 in Aalen. It was fantastic. Even got a signed CD (should have got an LP, next time)


----------



## apicius9

Maceo Parker, last week. He still has it at age 75.

Stefan


----------



## gaijin

Weihnachtsoratorium by J S Bach in DR Concert Hall in Copenhagen. Wonderful. Feels weird for an old metalhead to say.


----------



## Paraffin

The Irish trad band Altan, last week in Seattle. 

My wife and I play this music as a hobby, we're hooked on this stuff. Had the band sign their new tunebook after the gig.


----------



## tedg

Alice Cooper.... 1973 I been busy !


----------



## Bill13

Crack the Sky in Leesburg VA. Great show, with a nice Tom Petty tribute built into the song Surf City. Here it is from the next night. The Petty jam starts at about 4:15. 

[video=youtube;BfGPDiiW-j8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfGPDiiW-j8[/video]


----------



## toddnmd

Bill13 said:


> Crack the Sky in Leesburg VA. Great show, with a nice Tom Petty tribute built into the song Surf City. Here it is from the next night. The Petty jam starts at about 4:15.



Cool! I remember liking them quite a bit back in high school in the 80s! I forgot they still perform.


----------



## Bill13

Right, if you grew up in the mid atlantic area in the late 70's and early 80's and were into live music you knew who CtS, NRBQ and Skip Castro was.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Small festival with hatebreed (always fun ... rough but truly positive in their own way) and others


----------



## Chef Doom

Burlesque on Broadway. It was very titalating


----------

